# Your ISP of choice?



## mazzatelli1000 (21 June 2009)

Hi all, 
I was just curious about what ISP's people were using for trading purposes as I am considering flicking my current provider.

Are there any really good ones anyone would like to share [I have ruled out Telstra and Optus - atrocious]?
Furthermore should there be any consideration for business grade net [seems a bit dear though]


----------



## Bill M (21 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*

Hello mazzatelli1000, I have been with iinet for the past 6 years and have nothing but praise for them. They fought the big telcos in the beginning and they are still fighting them now by providing better services and cheaper costs. I currently pay $59.95 p/m for a naked DSL product. For that I get 8 gig peak and 8 gig off peak data limits and I get unlimited local and national fixed line calls for free, nothing I know of beats that. During trading times I can not remember ever having a downtime, works a treat and I run a 4 port wireless router with my connection which means I just hook in with my laptop as well at no extra charge, cheers.


----------



## Boggo (21 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*

I use Internode, $69.95 p/m for 25 gig naked extreme adsl2+ and that includes Nodephone VOIP with $10 of free calls per month and 5 seperate email addresses.

Scroll down the page here  http://www.internode.on.net/residential/internet/home_adsl/nakedextreme/pricing/


----------



## beerwm (21 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*

From my search i found/

TPG best value. ($/data)

Internode would be the most reliable. (still cheap though)

I choose TPG


----------



## Soft Dough (22 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*



Boggo said:


> I use Internode, $69.95 p/m for 25 gig naked extreme adsl2+ and that includes Nodephone VOIP with $10 of free calls per month and 5 seperate email addresses.
> 
> Scroll down the page here  http://www.internode.on.net/residential/internet/home_adsl/nakedextreme/pricing/




best is internode

second best is iinet/westnet

stick with either and you should be trouble free


----------



## ck13488 (22 June 2009)

exetel hands down...at least for non-sydney residents

Plan::TL-BA
Monthly Access Charge:*$50.00*
Peak Download Limit: *12gb*
Off-Peak Limit: *60gb*
Peak Period Option:midday-midnight
Line Speed: *1500/256*

initial contract period 6 months, no connection fee if changing from an isp other than tel$tra

if there is any maintainence 2 weeks notice is usually given and it occurs between 3-6 am usually. never had any problems whatsoever. 

i have been told that tech support over the phone is limited to business hours.


----------



## wabbit (22 June 2009)

Whirlpool did a survey of ISPs about a year ago... the results can be found from reading their wiki

http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/?tag=Choosing a Broadband Provider FAQ


Hope this helps.

wabbit


----------



## Timmy (22 June 2009)

I've used iinet and TPG, both good.  

I've used Lizzy for really cheap dial-up as a back-up, also good.


----------



## Mad Mel (22 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*



beerwm said:


> From my search i found/
> 
> TPG best value. ($/data)
> 
> ...




Same here.   No issues with TPG at all over the last 6 months, since I left Telstra after having nothing but problems with service and billing.

I can't say anything about their customer support...  since I've never had to call them.   IMO, that's the best compliment you can give an ISP.


----------



## gav (22 June 2009)

*Re: ISP of choice*



Mad Mel said:


> Same here. No issues with TPG at all over the last 6 months, since I left Telstra after having nothing but problems with service and billing.
> 
> I can't say anything about their customer support... since I've never had to call them. IMO, that's the best compliment you can give an ISP.




Same here.  I also left Telstra Bigpond after too many issues with service and billing.

I'm now with TPG.  Naked DSL2 for $59.95 per month, 50GB. (25GB peak, 25GB off peak).  I haven't been with them long, but haven't had any troubles so far.

Exetel looks OK, but I want more than 12GB peak time and want faster speeds than 1.5MB.  I'm about 1KM from my exchange and get speeds of 11MB-16MB


----------



## dalek (22 June 2009)

Been using Optus for some time now. 
As much as I try to dislike them (everyone hates Telco's and banks don't they ?)the service is pretty good and the package well priced for my purposes.
$99 p/m 20gb download including land line rental and most calls.
Cable speed also pretty good and the included virus software also OK
Rarely a need to call the help line.
I think if you need lots of tech support your ISP probably needs review or you need to stop tinkering.


----------



## peterh (22 June 2009)

I'm happy with Internode.


----------



## Prospector (22 June 2009)

TPG/Chariot are very reliable, for $69 month and 25gb download and shaped after that. I would never use Bigpond.  Adam (maybe SA based?) lots of issues!  Internode were much more expensive.


----------



## gav (22 June 2009)

One other thing I forgot to mention.  Just to make sure you are getting what you getting the service you are paying for, you can test your current internet speeds here:
http://www.speedtest.net/

Bare in mind you probably won't get the maximum speed your service enables.  Things such as distance to from the exchange, quality of phone line, etc. will effect speeds.  Here's an example of mine, which I did a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Prospector (22 June 2009)

Hmm, thats pretty poor!


----------



## Boggo (22 June 2009)

This is mine 2.5km from Blackwood exchange with WebIress and Bloomberg TV running during the test.


----------



## cutz (22 June 2009)

mazzatelli1000 said:


> Hi all,
> I was just curious about what ISP's people were using for trading purposes as I am considering flicking my current provider.




Hi Mazza,

Currently i'm using bigpond cable and a three 3G card plugged into a router for backup.

I haven't really been happy with bigpond over the last few months but the technician i had over last week due to ongoing issues assured me that they're doing upgrades to the cable system.

Hopefully things improve as i still want to stick with telstra but my patience is starting to thin out.


----------



## gav (22 June 2009)

Prospector said:


> Hmm, thats pretty poor!




That is very poor Prospector!  Did you have a heap of internet windows open/loading during the test, or downloading anything at the time of the test?  Is there anything else connected to the phone line?  Do you have any other phone line points in the house you can test from?  

If you cant get it much faster yourself, I'd be ringing up your ISP to find out why its so slow.  They'll be able to run you through a list of things that should find the problem, and hopefully fix it.


----------



## jono1887 (22 June 2009)

the optus yes fusion isnt too bad... esp with the unlimited calls to home phones and any mobile in australia. its 30gb for $130 though i think


----------



## Prospector (22 June 2009)

gav said:


> That is very poor Prospector!  Did you have a heap of internet windows open/loading during the test, or downloading anything at the time of the test?  .




I have a teenager!  Enuff said! :  Ah, he has just gone out, will test again!


----------



## binginbarrel (22 June 2009)

From Bigpond liberty, who send bills to the wrong address, double bill and overlap with home phone bill, the list of stuff ups goes on.

I`ll be checking out TPG


----------



## DB008 (22 June 2009)




----------



## Prospector (22 June 2009)

You could do some serious damage with that speed Dannyboy!  I think my teen wants to move to your house.

Thanks Gav for doing the speed test link, kinda disappointing though!


----------



## DB008 (22 June 2009)

Yeah, but it's VERY patchy to be honest.
Sometimes it runs flat chat, and other times, locks up etc etc....


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (22 June 2009)

Thanks guys for the prompt feedback

I looked at Exetel, but saw their support forum which shows alot of connectivity issues. I guess this is where the backup dial up can come in handy so thank you Timmy for the Lizzy Idea.

I'll also check out TPG as suggested.
Internode seem to have a great rep, but seems a bit deal relative to other ISP's.


----------



## Julia (22 June 2009)

What should it be?   Should I tear the ISP apart on this below?


----------



## Timmy (22 June 2009)

Julia said:


> What should it be?   Should I tear the ISP apart on this below?




Yes you should.
But run the test again a few times.
What is the advertised speed your broadband should be achieving?  It usually wont achieve this but it should come close or closeish (closeish is a valid Australianism BTW, don't report me to the Spelling & Grammar thread).


----------



## So_Cynical (22 June 2009)

Internode is considered the best net in Australia....also people posting speed tests should be 
posting there plans, other wise were comparing apples with oranges...DSL1 1500 / 256 kbps


----------



## beerwm (22 June 2009)

Julia said:


> What should it be?   Should I tear the ISP apart on this below?




depends on your plan really,

256k/128k [slowest] ADSL 1 - would return those sort of results.

ADSL ranges from 128k- 8000k so it could vary quite alot.


----------



## Timmy (22 June 2009)

Mine's the biggest.
And it cost $5 a month too.


----------



## gav (22 June 2009)

Julia said:


> What should it be?   Should I tear the ISP apart on this below?




Julia, it depends on a number of things.  First, your internet plan.  If your plan is for 1500kbps or above then that is far too slow.

Ensure you dont have any other internet windows loading and aren't downloading anything when running the test.  Do you have any other items connected to that phone line?  If so, disconnect these so that only your internet is using the phone line and run the test again.  Also, if you have any other wall sockets, try testing from these too.

If all the above fails, ring your ISP. They'll be able to run you through a list of things that should find the problem, and hopefully fix it.


----------



## Boggo (22 June 2009)

The VOIP is a factor to consider when considering cost.
I can make a lot of interstate calls at 18c each before I use up my free $10 of calls per month.

Call costs, Aus below, International here  http://www.internode.on.net/residential/nodephone/call_rates/international/


----------



## Mr J (7 July 2009)

How about for mobile broadband? Looking for a backup/mobile solution. As much I hate to say it, Telstra's Next G speeds look attractive, despite $90 for just 5 gigs. How do people find typical 3g speeds?


----------



## Virtual Pancake (8 July 2009)

I rather like my ISP. It seems to have slowed over the years though.


----------



## shiftyphil (8 July 2009)

Internode here, won't use anything else unless I don't have a choice.





(ADSL 2m)


----------



## AzzaB80 (8 July 2009)

Can't go wrong with either Internode or iiNet.  I used to be with TPG and had nothing but problems and their support is a nightmare. Switched to iiNet and have not had a dropout since.

TPG are good value for money but you get what you pay for.  Also if your trading live I would much rather a reliable connection then some massive amount of download quota.


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

AzzaB80 said:


> I used to be with TPG and had nothing but problems and their support is a nightmare. Switched to iiNet and have not had a dropout since.
> 
> TPG are good value for money but you get what you pay for.




Let me provide a counterpoint - I have used TPG and was very impressed with their support.


----------



## Mr J (8 July 2009)

> Testing the modem in our offices in St Leonards, Sydney, and in Sydney’s inner west, we downloaded several files ranging in size from 10MB to 60MB in order to measure speed. Using the modem both with the external antenna and without, the modem delivered average download speeds of 120-212 kilobytes per second, though on some occasions the speed dropped to as low as 82KBps.




Doesn't sound that attractive. This is a review on Optus's usb modem. How do traders find usb modems in the real world?


----------



## Gillie (8 July 2009)




----------



## Gillie (8 July 2009)

Gillie said:


>









Did better this time....lol


----------



## cutz (8 July 2009)

Mr J said:


> Doesn't sound that attractive. This is a review on Optus's usb modem. How do traders find usb modems in the real world?




Hi,

I use a 3, 3G card plugged into a 3G router for backup, haven't measured the speed but it works well, can always rely on it when the cable packs up.

Cos i also have trading nightmares i keep a telstra prepaid USB stick in the bottom draw, haven't used it yet so i can't really comment on it.


----------



## gav (8 July 2009)

Timmy said:


> Let me provide a counterpoint - I have used TPG and was very impressed with their support.




X 2


----------



## acedrum (8 July 2009)

x3

Have used TPG for years, very reliable, great value for money and freedom of configuration compared to the big 2 rip off merchants.

Also have my mobile with TPG (through SOUL/Optus), recently used it with roaming in China, no problems at all.


----------



## AzzaB80 (9 July 2009)

acedrum said:


> x3
> 
> Have used TPG for years, very reliable, great value for money and freedom of configuration compared to the big 2 rip off merchants.
> 
> Also have my mobile with TPG (through SOUL/Optus), recently used it with roaming in China, no problems at all.




You guys obviously never had the wait on hold for 30 minutes before being disconnected so you have to ring back and join the end of queue again problem.  Or refusing to look at your problem until you had an electrican come and check the house wiring at your expense when it cleary is not the issue. 

Good and bad stories from every company though. As someone else posted, best to check the Whirlpool survey to get the best idea.


----------



## The Owls (9 July 2009)

I currently use bigpond cable but recently changed the modem (supplied by bigpond)but the speed appears to be much slower. Have spoken to bigpond and they say everything is ok at their end so it must be my problem. I am not happy. Also please explain what "Naked DSL2"







Are the speeds above average or poor


----------



## warezwana (9 July 2009)

Results for my *Dodo* going from Gold Coast - Sydney 

Been with Dodo for 5-6 years, never have problems with outage, speeds fairly good.
*My plan! = $29.95 ADSL 2+ Silver (1.5Mbps)*(with home phone)
5Gb Peak 1pm-1am
100Gb off peak 1am-1pm






*Back -up
Dodo Pre Payed Wireless*
15Gb over 1 Year $139



Some of you guys are getting VERY poor results but like was mentioned thats probably because your running a 256K ADSL (yesterdays broadband) 

I WAS with Telstra 3G wireless @ $115.95/mth for 3Gb of Data and great coverage if your in the Outback... speeds ok (nothing too exciting) but definately waaaaay over priced like ALL THINGS TELSTRA.


----------



## MACCA350 (9 July 2009)

Optus Cable, ethernet through router and switch to laptop. Engin VOIP





Optus Cable, through router wireless to laptop. Engin VOIP





Had Optus cable for years using a Motorola SB4101 modem(can't remember my current plan, but I get 20GB peak + 40GB offpeak)........we'll be moving next year to a non optus cable area so I'll have to find an alternative.

Anyone know what's the best we can achieve in the Burnside Heights VIC area?
We use Engin VOIP so I've only had the cable into the house, no phone line. Guess I'll be looking at naked ASDL+2 or something like that........would like to have a faster connection rather than a slower one.


cheers


----------



## gav (9 July 2009)

The Owls said:


> Also please explain what "Naked DSL2"




Naked DSL is an internet connection that doesn’t require a traditional phone (landline) service. This means you no longer have to pay a monthly landline rental fee to get broadband. A broadband phone service called VOIP can be included with your Naked DSL service allowing you to make cheap calls over your broadband connection.

You don’t actually need a phone line for broadband.  What you need is the copper wire that runs from your local telephone exchange to your home.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 August 2009)

hey,

Is anyone here on regular ADSL 1500k, that day trades? Is this speed sufficient? I have satellite internet now, the speed test says I can get 1.4mb/s but its lying, NEVER get such speeds, its up and down all the time, and its only 6GB a month, 3 peak & 3 off peak....for $89.95. I figure I could go with 1500k with internode, it will be more consistent and with far more downloads, but wondered if this speed will be good enough for quick trades? We live out of town,  so ADSL2+ isn't an option yet, best we can go is the 1500k plans, would it be worth it?


----------



## DB008 (23 August 2009)

Why is Telstra so expensive? Seriously, don't they know that there IS competition out there? Everything Telstra is just way OVER PRICED. 
All the wireless broadband providers nowdays have plans for a 3-5gb download for around $50, Telstra on the other hand is around $79.95 for the same 5gb. I don't know why...


----------



## kiddz7 (23 August 2009)

I use internode


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> hey,
> 
> Is anyone here on regular ADSL 1500k, that day trades? Is this speed sufficient? I have satellite internet now, the speed test says I can get 1.4mb/s but its lying, NEVER get such speeds, its up and down all the time, and its only 6GB a month, 3 peak & 3 off peak....for $89.95. I figure I could go with 1500k with internode, it will be more consistent and with far more downloads, but wondered if this speed will be good enough for quick trades? We live out of town,  so ADSL2+ isn't an option yet, best we can go is the 1500k plans, would it be worth it?




Sam, sorry no ideas on your question, but for high-speed trading/scalping your latency time is more important.  TH has written on this somewhere, will try to dig up the link.  (EDIT: Here it is, Derivatives traders in Tasmania?)

Also, check out ADSL (not ADSL2+) with TPG (if available to you).  SPeeds up to 8Mb / 25 or 50 GB download limit.  Link here.  It is expensive, but if you can't get ADSL2+ it is a viable alternative.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Sam, sorry no ideas on your question, but for high-speed trading/scalping your latency time is more important.  TH has written on this somewhere, will try to dig up the link.  (EDIT: Here it is, Derivatives traders in Tasmania?)
> 
> Also, check out ADSL (not ADSL2+) with TPG (if available to you).  SPeeds up to 8Mb / 25 or 50 GB download limit.  Link here.  It is expensive, but if you can't get ADSL2+ it is a viable alternative.




Yeah good point Timmy, see I'm getting about 500-1000ms+ on that same test TH did in that thread, way too slow. Nearest exchange is only a few K's away for ADSL, so it should be alot better I would have thought, thanks for the help timmy and the heads up on TPG, will check it out, still if there is anyone else out there currently on 1500k, please let me know if its reasonable for high speed trading.


----------



## Dowdy (23 August 2009)

MACCA350 said:


> Optus Cable, ethernet through router and switch to laptop. Engin VOIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You live in Burnside, that's cool. I live in Cairnlea but i can't get ADSL2 in my area since it's a new area.

I'm with Internode but they've been slow lately. I would change but internode provide free subscription to download newsgroups NZB files


----------



## So_Cynical (23 August 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> hey,
> 
> Is anyone here on regular ADSL 1500k, that day trades? Is this speed sufficient? I have satellite internet now, the speed test says I can get 1.4mb/s but its lying, NEVER get such speeds, its up and down all the time, and its only 6GB a month, 3 peak & 3 off peak....for $89.95. I figure I could go with 1500k with internode, it will be more consistent and with far more downloads, but wondered if this speed will be good enough for quick trades? We live out of town,  so ADSL2+ isn't an option yet, best we can go is the 1500k plans, would it be worth it?




Type your phone number into broadbandchoice http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/ to see whats available at your exchange...internode have a new "easy" plan for $50 a month, ADSL1/2 - 30 gigs up and down counted.

Most satellite services are dial up speed upload/outbound, and satellite speed download/inbound...i doubt that's the ideal set up for trading.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 August 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Type your phone number into broadbandchoice http://bc.whirlpool.net.au/ to see whats available at your exchange...internode have a new "easy" plan for $50 a month, ADSL1/2 - 30 gigs up and down counted.
> 
> Most satellite services are dial up speed upload/outbound, and satellite speed download/inbound...i doubt that's the ideal set up for trading.





Yeah I have just gone for Adam internet, 8000k with 20GB downloads, for 69.95, cheapest I could find for the 8000, plus I have gone with Adam before, and they were great, plus they are SA based, which is a big plus, they have a closer exchange than everyone else too, so will see how it goes from here. 

The current satellite has been quite fast on occasions, just its too up and down, some days its rubbish, some days its good, some days it drops out all together, can't have that when trading.


----------



## Kipp (23 August 2009)

gav said:


> That is very poor Prospector!  Did you have a heap of internet windows open/loading during the test, or downloading anything at the time of the test?  Is there anything else connected to the phone line?  Do you have any other phone line points in the house you can test from?
> 
> If you cant get it much faster yourself, I'd be ringing up your ISP to find out why its so slow.  They'll be able to run you through a list of things that should find the problem, and hopefully fix it.




Don't forget filters.  They're pretty important to have on all of your phones.


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah I have just gone for Adam internet, 8000k with 20GB downloads, for 69.95,




That sounds like a good solution Sam.

ps. Great blog.


----------



## MACCA350 (24 August 2009)

Dowdy said:


> You live in Burnside, that's cool. I live in Cairnlea but i can't get ADSL2 in my area since it's a new area.
> 
> I'm with Internode but they've been slow lately. I would change but internode provide free subscription to download newsgroups NZB files



Thanks for the reply, we have land in Burnside Heights and will be building so we don't live out that way as yet and won't for about another year or so.

What's the fastest ISP options out that way? bearing in mind I'm use to Optus Cable speeds

cheers


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> That sounds like a good solution Sam.
> 
> ps. Great blog.





Thanks mate, glad someone is reading it


----------

